# ?? about nursing while pg...



## AngieD (Sep 3, 2004)

I was chatting with a lady from church about this, because dh and I aren't really ttc but where not not ttc either and i'm still breastfeeding. Anyway the lady I was chatting with said her ob told her to stop nursing once she found out she was pg with number 2 because nursing causes the uterus to contract which can cause a mc. Anyone know anything about this? I'm scared of this happening and am almost ready to get back on bc just until ds is weaned. I don't want to make ds wean just because we might get pg again, but I really hate bc and don't want to take it either, kwim?
tia,
angie


----------



## Lexymama (Mar 14, 2004)

There are moms who are pregnant and nursing in the pregnancy section. From what I know of it there are some doctors who think you should stop nursing about 20 weeks into the pregnancy for the reason you listed above. I think that is even a question here, though.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Unless you are experiencing preterm labor and are advised by your doctor that *due to your specific medical issues that you should wean* there is absolutely no reason that you cannot continue nursing during your entire pg. As it turns out many toddlers wean between the 4th and 5th months of pg due to the taste of your milk changing and supply diminishing. Not all do of course but many do. I'm hoping my DD is one of them. :LOL But barring any special circumstances there is no reason to wean during pg. This used to be something that women were told so if this was an older lady that certainly explains it. Now yes nursing can cause contractions as does sex and many other things during pg. We have contractions while pg but that's only a problem if they are excessive. I'm currently 14 weeks pg and still nursing and my midwives have no problem with it.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Actually, contractions from sex are generally stronger than nursing contractions. Nursing causes the release of oxytocin which causes contractions. However, the uterus does not become sensitive to oxytocin until the 3rd trimester, so the oxytocin won't cause contractions. Unless there is a preterm labor risk, nursing is no problem. You are more likely to have a problem with sensitive nipples or supply.


----------



## AngieD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks to all the replies I really appreciate it. Makes me feel better








Angie


----------



## sparklemom (Dec 11, 2001)

i'm now nursing through a pregnancy for the second time. the first time i received only discouragment from my ob and their staff. this time i haven't even mentioned it to them (a new and better practice of midwives though) yet. the actual FACTS are that it is absolutely fine to nurse through a pregnancy. if you're up for the challenge of it, and then for tandem nursing it's a wonderful way to continue meeting the needs of your children.


----------

